
Compressed Computation for Text Indexing (2016) [pdf] - luu
http://www2.compute.dtu.dk/~npre/documents/thesis.pdf
======
ot
@luu you submitted two links about dynamic succinct data structures today,
what picked your interest?

~~~
edward_rolf
This is very interesting to me. What's the other one?

Edit: no worries: found it [0]. So much to read today if you wanna stay ajour
with indexing and compression.

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1607.04346](https://arxiv.org/abs/1607.04346)

